
Show HN: Build. Launch. Dominate – Collection of awesome online marketing tools - scottatmu
http://www.buildlaunchdominate.com
======
scottatmu
Like most developers and marketers out there, I had tons of online tools but
didn't have an easy way to organize them. Thus enter BLD.

Prior to launching BLD, when I'd come across a tool I'd bookmark it in Chrome.
Problem was I had so many tools bookmarked that I couldn't really remember
which tool did what.

I ended up building BLD to solve that issue so I could easily categorize and
screenshot each tool so when I needed it I could find it fast.

After running this locally on my computer I thought I'd share it with others.

Thus BLD was soft-launched late last night at the tail-end of a long coding
session.

Let me know what you think.

------
marclave
A really good resource is Launchaco
([http://launchaco.com/](http://launchaco.com/)) [shameless plug]. It helps
you choose a name, check social presence of name and then helps you make a
unique, responsive and elegant landing page instantly!

~~~
scottatmu
Awesome. If you head over to the website there is an ADD A RESOURCE link. Just
fill out that form and I can get it added to the website.

~~~
marclave
Already did :) Thanks for the speedy reply!

~~~
scottatmu
Got it added ...
[http://www.buildlaunchdominate.com/resource/launchaco/](http://www.buildlaunchdominate.com/resource/launchaco/)

